
Show HN: Grow your professional network during Coronavirus - gpickett00
I&#x27;m working on a startup and we&#x27;re working on a feature aimed at helping you expand your professional network during the Coronavirus. We think that now is the best time to grow your network and meet new people from anywhere, virtually. Fill out this form and we will connect you with someone you&#x27;ll find interesting.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vuybe.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;DsNVZQ
======
vira28
Just now commented on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22605028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22605028).

Based out of the Bay Area. So, yeah looking forward to it.

